# kamen rider anyone??



## DragoniteKD (Feb 15, 2015)

I want know if anyone has heard or seen the japanese tokusatsu (super hero) series kamen rider or the other series super sentai?


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 17, 2015)

I only watch unofficial sentais.


[yt]gnetw7tP4Ho[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 17, 2015)

not a pino


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

I watched a few. Kiva and that one with the coins. They were actually fun to watch. I don't know if I'll watch more, but yeah.


----------



## DragoniteKD (Feb 22, 2015)

So you seen kamen rider kiva and OOO? You have to watch kamen rider gaim, that kamen rider show was good


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 22, 2015)

Wait what? Is this a Japanese version of Power Rangers? Oddly enough... I am quite now interested in the series...


----------

